

What's the best way to learn JavaScript (in web dev context) - Apane

As a web developer that primarily writes ruby, css, html and a bit of JQuery. I&#x27;d like to step up my game in writing Javascript. We&#x27;re headed towards a client-side heavy world and I seem to be a bit behind with JS. It just feels archaic.<p>What are some books, guides, or tutorials that helped you become better at programming with JS and JS related libraries like JQuery, CoffeeScript etc... (in the web dev context).<p>Please share!
======
hakann
Watch Douglas Crockford's video series that he made at Yahoo. Get a copy of
his book and read it.

Make sure you understand the prototypical nature of Javascript as opposed to
the class structure in other languages and how to use it effectively. Also
make sure to understand scope, how "this" keyword relates to scope and finally
callback functions.

That is pretty much it. JS is very powerful once you get comfortable with it.
It was designed in a very short time (~2 weeks) so it has some quirks but do
not let those get to you.

